# CBD Oil for my sleeping problem



## Roderick83 (Feb 27, 2017)

So since because of an illness my sleeping patern is *****ed up i know stumbled on something called CBD oil, last night i started with 5% CBD and 5-6 oil drops, dammmm this was way too much since my dreams where really weird and also being in a AWAKE mode, so i slept not so good, are there people here having experience with this product and also for sleep, tonight for my 2nd night i start with two drops and see how it goes.

Thanx for you input in advance


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Is CBD oil made from real snakes? It must contain 100% genuine essence of snake or else I don't think it would be very effective.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Is CBD oil made from real snakes? It must contain 100% genuine essence of snake or else I don't think it would be very effective.


Nope, just a cannabinoid molecule with scientifically proven effects.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

Now I'm going to have to try it. If I sleep after taking it then I will definitely think its a miracle cure.


----------



## 2deepadivot (Mar 6, 2019)

I also had the wierd dreams so just cut the amount down. You may have to raise it again but only trial and error will determine the right amount for you. We are all individuals.


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

I bought some today from a medical mj place.


Have high hopes for this working on my sleeping and chronic pain issues.


The guy who sold it to me said IT DEFINITELY WOULD!!!!


Im kind of excited.


----------



## Roderick83 (Feb 27, 2017)

cool guys, feel free to share you experiences and tonight i'm going start with two drops... will see


----------



## LostAndFoun D (Feb 26, 2014)

So, I'm pretty impressed so far. I have panic attacks every night and they knocked those out right away. I started with half a dropper of the 500mg.


The first couple nights my physical pain became severe though. I think it was a sort of "healing crisis" where the body will get worse before it gets better whilst it is flushing out toxins.


Last night I took a dropper and a half and took only half a sleeping pill and for the first time in 6 or 7 months I actually slept 8 hours. I was up a few times eating and yelling at my cat but that is a lot of sleep for me.


Also, Ive been trying to quit with my nicotine consumption and have not had any since taking the cbd oil. That's amazing too. 



It sucks that its soo expensive though. My small bottle was 60 dollars. I see they have it cheaper on amazon and ebay. Not sure how good those will be.


----------



## Roderick83 (Feb 27, 2017)

ok well, for me i sleep 4 1/2 hours in one sitting but when i wake up around 7 i can't sleep anymore, i have never learned this how stuppid it sounds since i always slept trough.... so yeah i'm a night person and lost my rhythm because i was ill and went too bed earlier in the evening... now trying to find my old sleeping self again, but it's so far no luck... maybe with CBD over a couple weeks it works


Who knows......


----------



## boswell1967 (Mar 25, 2019)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Nope, just a cannabinoid molecule with scientifically proven effects.


 I can't tell if the snake oil comment was sarcasm but I agree with what you said that CBD is a powerful cannabinoid. What about THC though? Would you agree that you need both of these cannabinoids to reach the maximum health benefit.


----------



## boswell1967 (Mar 25, 2019)

Roderick83 said:


> So since because of an illness my sleeping patern is *****ed up i know stumbled on something called CBD oil, last night i started with 5% CBD and 5-6 oil drops, dammmm this was way too much since my dreams where really weird and also being in a AWAKE mode, so i slept not so good, are there people here having experience with this product and also for sleep, tonight for my 2nd night i start with two drops and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanx for you input in advance


Hey Roderick83 you created this thread back in March and I am on a mission to see different experiences from others who are using cannabis oil. You mentioned CBD but I thought that for sleep, THC was the cannabinoid that needed to be present. I have a horrible sleep pattern because of my job and school which is why I turned to cannabis. I mentioned in my other posts about my prescriptions that were given to me by my doctor but it was not helping me. Anyway I just wanted to see how you were doing with the medicine and what your thoughts were a month later.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

boswell1967 said:


> RelinquishedHell said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, just a cannabinoid molecule with scientifically proven effects.
> ...


I would say they go very well together. The 1:1 ratio seems to be very popular for medicinal use. I've used that ratio and it feels really good. You're high and relaxed, but not too stupid.


----------



## boswell1967 (Mar 25, 2019)

RelinquishedHell said:


> I would say they go very well together. The 1:1 ratio seems to be very popular for medicinal use. I've used that ratio and it feels really good. You're high and relaxed, but not too stupid.


Yes what you are saying is perfect sense. My mother in Law is now using FECO that is 1:1 for her MS. She was diagnosed in 2001 and her main problems were sleep, neuropathy, migraines, and fatigue. The consultation we received was a couple of weeks ago now. So far she is handling the medicine well and the symptoms have started to minimize. The oils are so advanced with therapeutic relief.


----------



## boswell1967 (Mar 25, 2019)

Hemp is not medicine. Please do some research and do a little digging before choosing cannabis oil that is derived from Hemp as it holds no medicinal benefits.


----------



## CAKE! (May 29, 2019)

CBD is good stuff. I've used it in a vape from a store, made my own vape juice using high CBD strains, gummies and chocolates, it all works well for me. It depends on the dose and method of consuming it. Eating a gummy or other edible takes about an hour to kick in since it has to go through your system. sublingual drops like you use kick in quite fast and you may require a lower dose. A normal dose is between 10mg and 50mg per day, and some people dont notice anything until higher doses.


----------



## CAKE! (May 29, 2019)

Not true. CBD is CBD. Hemp has CBD in it although I think it has to go through some process to extract it into active form. CBD can also come from marijuana but you run the risk of there being a small % of thc.


----------



## ideasunlimitedonline (Apr 11, 2019)

I've had good experiences so far. It doesn't necessary keep me asleep, but it is helpful for getting me tired enough to not have a racing mind. I tried the smallest amount, and it didn't do much, so you may have to kind of experiment with the amount a bit.


----------

